# 1927 Kist Soda bottle



## Humabdos (Aug 21, 2004)

I haven't had time to look this up but I like it  Near mint condition. Has anyone seen this sell B4?

 Pat Jan 23 1927 7 oz


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Sep 18, 2004)

Those old Kist bottles are nice but they are fairly common.  Prices I've seen are less than $10.


----------

